# 220 Gallon



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

220 Gal comes with a wooden black stand. Previously used as an african cichlid display. Selling for $699 @ Big Als - Mississauga.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet deal


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone know whats included?


----------

